# Hi (1 Viewer)



## Non Serviam (May 11, 2013)

I'm Non Serviam.  I've been here before; some of you know me.

I think it's about time I came back.


----------



## PiP (May 11, 2013)

Hi Non Serviam, 

Welcome back  

PiP


----------



## Ariel (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Trilby (May 12, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Sam (May 12, 2013)

Welcome back, NS.


----------



## Non Serviam (May 12, 2013)

Golly, Sam, 6114 posts?

You were so... so new...


----------



## Sam (May 12, 2013)

Time stands still for no man.  

Good to see you back. What you have been up to?


----------



## Gumby (May 12, 2013)

Hey there! Welcome back.  I remember you, though we didn't know each other. Glad you found your way back to us.


----------



## Non Serviam (May 12, 2013)

Sam said:


> Time stands still for no man.
> 
> Good to see you back. What you have been up to?



I actually came back to look for some of my old writings, but I think they've been archived; a lot of what I posted over the years has disappeared.  Then I saw that Baron was no longer in charge, and here I am again.


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2013)

Hey, Non. A couple of years ago, all the old stuff was purged altogether -- so there's no archive. And you'll also notice there's no debate section -- so we won't be doing much arguing. Otherwise, I'll see you around.


----------



## Non Serviam (May 12, 2013)

Oh.  I wondered why my post count had shrunk so much.  Well, that's cool, then: I'll repost one or two of the things I've written that sucked slightly less.


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2013)

Sucks less is fine. I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2013)

Jb- I read your post as '_a couple of years ago they purged all the old staff...' 
_Hi, Non Serviam. Okay...


----------



## Non Serviam (May 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Jb- I read your post as '_a couple of years ago they purged all the old staff...' _



Well, I think we purged ourselves.  Olly Buckle was a staff member back then, and I think Tiamat was too; everyone else quit when Yusuf sold the site.


----------



## Sam (May 12, 2013)

Ah, nostalgia. 

The site was pruned a few years back, yes, and many posts were deleted during that time. Olly and Tiamat are still on staff now. Foxee was too, up until a few months back. The Debate forum was discontinued after some debate, ironically.


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2013)

Non Serviam said:


> Well, I think we purged ourselves.  Olly Buckle was a staff member back then, and I think Tiamat was too; everyone else quit when Yusuf sold the site.



I didn't quit right away -- I stayed on for a while to get the lay of the land. Didn't really mesh with the management, but it was no big deal -- at the time I was just starting a new job and didn't feel I could devote the time. Plus, you can't be at all rude when you're on staff -- and there's no fun in that.


----------



## Non Serviam (May 12, 2013)

Say, does that mean I can be rude to you now that we're both not staff?


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2013)

I certainly don't care. But some other folks might have something to say about it.


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2013)

Non Serviam said:


> Well, I think we purged ourselves.  Olly Buckle was a staff member back then, and I think Tiamat was too; everyone else quit when Yusuf sold the site.


 'Yusuf'? Now that's a name I've never heard before. Was that before or during the 'dark ages'? It's all rather cloudy. I've heard that the place had become overrun with internet barbarians, foul-mouthed ruffians running amoke insulting and casting dispersions willy-nilly at both gentleperson and thug alike. Then, at some point, King Arthur and his merry band of nobles arrived, smiting with yardsticks the virtual palms of barbarians and peasants, left and right, whipping things back into shape, ship shape as it were. We're all quite disciplined now...except for the occasional slip up.


----------



## Non Serviam (May 12, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I certainly don't care. But some other folks might have something to say about it.



You smell of ostriches and your parents were brothers.


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2013)

Yes, but I think that's been covered previously.


----------



## stevetaylor67 (May 13, 2013)

Hi there NS. I have also just returned after a bit of an absence and was welcomed back with open arms. Feel free to join in with a group hug!


----------

